# Mahi Parasite?



## MBarker (Jun 4, 2011)

Ladies&Gents-

First time poster, looking for some feedback.

My buddies and I picked two nice mahi off of a weedline south of the 131 hole yesterday.

When I was cleaning the bull (42lbs.), I found dozens of these cyst like lumps in the meat. They were the consistency of a raisin, or dried fruit. Pic attached.

Checked with a couple fish houses, but they didn't recognize.

Anyone familiar with these?

Also had 23lb cow, that had bloody red growth on its jaw. Meat looks clean.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

seen em before..cut out and chow down......


----------

